# Double living



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi all!

We have long discussed to move to Cyprus and run our business from there. But it is many things that must work and we have now discussed to live in 2 places, Germany and Cyprus. 

But how is it when you have recidence permit in Cyprus? Can you be out of the country for example 3 months without loosing it. We plan to live more then half time on Cyprus

Regards


Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We have long discussed to move to Cyprus and run our business from there. But it is many things that must work and we have now discussed to live in 2 places, Germany and Cyprus.
> 
> ...


Hi Anders,
If you spend more than 6 months per in Cyprus you will be classed as being resident.
If you go away for less than 6 months a year you won't be affected.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We have long discussed to move to Cyprus and run our business from there. But it is many things that must work and we have now discussed to live in 2 places, Germany and Cyprus.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I thought so. Now it will be interesting to see how germany handle us when we have the apartment still here and are registered also here


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

Is this about taxes?
If you run your own business and can do it from Cyprus I would think you'd have a enormous tax-benefit to do so, however generally the principles are that you need to make a very clean cut from the country you are trying to escape taxes from (which obviously is not the case for what you were describing), 

you'd think that if you officially move to Cyprus then you can be sneaky and visit your home-country like 5.9 months a year just enough to escape the tax-clutches, but it doesn't really work that way, the 6-month-rule is a guide-line but even if you spend less than 6 months in your previous country they can argue that your intentions aren't truely to leave (if for example you have an apartment there).

Just because you fall under resident of Cyprus doesn't mean you are no longer resident of your old country, you will simply be resident of both.

TaxCafe has some great e-books on this subject ("non-resident tax planning" or something) that you can buy if you're interested in the subject (or I could email you my copy but it's a couple years old, they update every year, tho it's just small changes I believe).


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

NiklasB said:


> Is this about taxes?
> If you run your own business and can do it from Cyprus I would think you'd have a enormous tax-benefit to do so, however generally the principles are that you need to make a very clean cut from the country you are trying to escape taxes from (which obviously is not the case for what you were describing),
> 
> you'd think that if you officially move to Cyprus then you can be sneaky and visit your home-country like 5.9 months a year just enough to escape the tax-clutches, but it doesn't really work that way, the 6-month-rule is a guide-line but even if you spend less than 6 months in your previous country they can argue that your intentions aren't truely to leave (if for example you have an apartment there).
> ...


Its not really about taxes but it is ofc not bad if we can lower them. When I read the Swedish tax regulations it states that you should tax where you are living most of the time, meaning 183 days per year.

Our intensions is to start a Ltd and run the business from Cyprus. Then I think in 2 years we will be living full time on Cyprus. Our business can be run from anywhere it is acceptable internet and a working banksystem for payments.

Our situation is a little special because we are already expats in Germany. I am Swede and my wife is Belarusian. She already have a 5-year permission to stay with me in Germany and we need to have something left here to not put her permission in danger. 

I would be interested to get your copy of the taxbook. If its useful I will buy the new edition.

Anders


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

NiklasB said:


> Is this about taxes?
> If you run your own business and can do it from Cyprus I would think you'd have a enormous tax-benefit to do so, however generally the principles are that you need to make a very clean cut from the country you are trying to escape taxes from (which obviously is not the case for what you were describing),
> 
> you'd think that if you officially move to Cyprus then you can be sneaky and visit your home-country like 5.9 months a year just enough to escape the tax-clutches, but it doesn't really work that way, the 6-month-rule is a guide-line but even if you spend less than 6 months in your previous country they can argue that your intentions aren't truely to leave (if for example you have an apartment there).
> ...


Hi Niklas,
I'm new to the Cyprus forum but I'd be really interested to read the tax e-book too. Would you mind to send it to me too?

Tack så mycket!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

ok the ebook is 2mb so will send off next time I'm at a wifi-pub (usually go about once a week), but I'll need you guys email addresses so I guess easiest is to PM me with that.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Niklas,

I sent you a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

Tanager said:


> Hi Niklas,
> 
> I sent you a PM.
> 
> Thanks!


Have not got

Anders


----------

